# Newish in Naples



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I had an account in the past but i hadnt logged into the site in a long time and it said my password didnt get migrated. Ive been away for a while mostly doing light offshore fishing from my fathers contender which just sold two weeks ago... So im back in the market for a small skiff to get out on the water. Looking to spend +-10k the newer the better. Oh and I live in Naples.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> I had an account in the past but i hadnt logged into the site in a long time and it said my password didnt get migrated. Ive been away for a while mostly doing light offshore fishing from my fathers contender which just sold two weeks ago... So im back in the market for a small skiff to get out on the water. Looking to spend +-10k the newer the better. Oh and I live in Naples.


Welcome…at first I thought your name was "Jewish in Naples" Oy Vay lol!


----------

